# FF : 3 Types of Plants, More than 30 small bags!



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Okay Guys!

I have an injured leg but I still need to prune.. FML! Fish needs oxygen circulation!

This is how it works, it's absolutely FREE, I do not ask for a penny for any of it!
I had bad experience in the past, this is why I haven't been giving away much plants, but I'm offering you free plants! Ones easy growth which is the wisteria, second one is the far left plant which i think is hygro, moderate care! Last the the far right plant, it's reddish leaves, high demand, slow grower! And I might have a few stems of camboda, not much, but if you come, you can grab it!

One thing for sure is I still hold the right who to give it to! And there's no reason why I wouldn't give it unless ur really irritating me LOL! 

Well guys.. I'll start pruning right now doing my water change!
In about 2 hours or less i'll be done!
We'll see if there's any PM's or replies on here when I get back!

For the following people
rg500
jobber604
richbcca
vancitywaters
2wheelsx2
claudia
(nick) dun remember ur username, in my head, i just call you crayfish nick! LOL~ 

if you need it! Let me know~ I'm willing to put it on the side for the few of you guys! =)


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Current list of people:

vancitywaters
pisces
jobber604

just add ur name! =)


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Would love some but Richmond is so far out of the way for me.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

just to let people know. if there are enough people around the lougheed mall area, lougheed highway back to joyce in vancouver, then i'm willing to drop them off for you. 

i ask for one thing. $1 so i can use it towards pitching in to get eternity302 a quality ice pack from london drugs!


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

hahaha! Thanks man!
This is why i filled up a large bag for u already! HAHA!!!


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

vancitywaters
pisces
jobber604
fish

See u guys soon!
As I said... it's now from 30 small bags down to 10 bags stuffed with tons of stems! LOL!
Will see you guys real soon!


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Jackson u r the best, thanks so much


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

jobber604 said:


> i ask for one thing. $1 so i can use it towards pitching in to get eternity302 a quality ice pack from london drugs!


lmao that sounds like a pretty good deal, better get him 2 ...one for future mishaps  lol. Wish I had room for more plants so I could help out


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Claudia said:


> Jackson u r the best, thanks so much





Diztrbd1 said:


> lmao that sounds like a pretty good deal, better get him 2 ...one for future mishaps  lol. Wish I had room for more plants so I could help out


Claudia, haha, As i said, whenever you need! My plants grow like crazy! I might hafta do this weekly to every 2 week as long as I dun get lazy! 
btw.. I'm still starting the "ihateclaudia club" 

haha Diztrbd1 =) Thanks.. now ur cursing me to have another injury LOL!
If you're interested ever, let me know!
As these portions are pretty much called for now! But if anyone needs, let me know in advance! =)


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

So here's the results!
Before and after pics! HAHA, And my awesome bagging skills!

Legs is pain now from stumbling around knocking things over and trying to get the filters downstairs to the washroom to clean!


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

eternity302 said:


> haha Diztrbd1 =) Thanks.. now ur cursing me to have another injury LOL!
> If you're interested ever, let me know!


 Lol I take that back then...bad enough my birth date has 666 in it , I surely don't want to curse you in any way. Please stay in bed for the next week , cuz I will feel really bad if anything happens to you this week Jackson lol


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

LOL!!! Ur not allowed to take that back now!
If anything happens to me! I will come find u for compensation!

I still gotta work yah know~


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Are any of them plants that can be tied to wood?
if so i would take some of them.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

eternity302 said:


> LOL!!! Ur not allowed to take that back now!
> If anything happens to me! I will come find u for compensation!
> 
> I still gotta work yah know~


lmao editing that post to take it back will be easier than you getting compensated ,thanks to my boss who seems to think he needs a vacation every other week and is leaving for his 3rd one on 6 weeks


----------



## mysticalnet (Apr 22, 2010)

I think you should trim more, that's too much plants lol


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

No one showed, giving all plants to the last 2 guys in my house now! Your own fault!


----------

